# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  ABD'de Yahudi lobisi harekete geçti

## ceydaaa

ABDde yürürlüğe giren kamu harcamaları kesintisi Yahudi lobisini harekete geçirdi.

Her yıl ABD tarafından İsraile yapılan yaklaşık 3 milyar dolarlık yardımda kesinti olmasını istemeyen lobi 13 bin üyesiyle Kongreye baskı yapmaya hazırlanıyor. 

AIPAC KESİNTİ OLMASINI İSTEMİYOR

Washingtondaki en güçlü lobi olarak gösterilen Amerika İsrail Halkla İlişkiler Komitesi (AIPAC) İsraile yapılan ABD yardımlarında büyük paya sahip. Dev lobi özellikle bölgedeki karışıklığın devam ettiği şu günlerde yardımlarda kesinti olmasını istemiyor. 

AIPACin yıllık konferansında özellikle İran ve nükleer silah tehdidi gündeme geldi. Ancak ABDdeki Yahudi toplumuna yönelik haberler yapan New York merkezli Jewish Telegraphic Agency, The Jewish Daily Forward, The Jewish Week gibi internet gazeteleri İsrail lobisinin yıllık konferansının gündeminde İran dışında harcama kesintilerinin de olduğunu yazdı. 

ABDdeki harcama kesintilerinin eğitim dahil ülkedeki tüm sektörleri etkilemesi bekleniyor. İsrail lobisinin amacı ise sadece askeri harcama kesintilerine engel olmak. Uzmanlar, Pentagonun, sadece İsrailin menfaatleri için kesintilerden muaf tutulmasına Amerikan halkının büyük tepki verebileceğini ifade ediyor.

BÜYÜK STRATEJİK MÜTTEFİK YASASI TEKLİFİ

Öte yandan Temsilciler Meclisi Üyesi Cumhuriyetçi Ileana Ros-Lehtinen ve Demokrat Ted Deutch İsraili Büyük Stratejik Müttefik ilan edecek bir yasa tasarısı hazırladı.
Pazartesi günü açıklanan tasarının iki ülke arasındaki ilişkileri güçlendirmek adına hazırlandığı ifade edildi. Tasarının AIPACin yıllık konferansı ile aynı zamana gelmesi ise dikkat çekti. CİHA

----------

